# Eyetalian BBQ Forum



## Finney (Sep 13, 2005)

You go Tark.  =D> 
Carry the BBQ banner in Italy.  
Jim Minion is the closet thing to a BBQ Pope we have on this site.  Maybe he'll say a few words to send you on your crusade.  Good luck.  =D>


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 13, 2005)

Tark, good luck on your efforts to preach the Gospel of Q and educating the Italians on _The Other Red Sauce_.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 13, 2005)

Go Tark, you da man. =D>


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 13, 2005)

Tark,

When the web site is done could you give us a link to it?  I don't speak Italian but still would like to see it.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 13, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> tark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I was looking forward to getting some of more of those recipies of yours.  Keep posting here as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

Set up a "Guestbook" on your new site so we can all sign it.    Good luck!


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Tark, are there any other "gentlemen" in Verona?


----------



## Finney (Sep 13, 2005)

1044 said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's looking for all sorts of "gentlemen".


----------



## Finney (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh yeah... Hows bout that "I"talion BBQ? :!: 
_just to get back on topic._  8-[


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 14, 2005)

It's a Shakespeare reference you idiots!


----------



## Finney (Sep 14, 2005)

So you're trolling for men with "flowery words".


----------



## Finney (Sep 14, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Oh yeah... Hows bout that "I"talion BBQ? :!:
> _just to get back on topic._  8-[



_again._ :!:  8-[


----------

